# Still trying B&B so here's another video



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

nice vid like the music...


----------



## ctd992500 (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice Vid GV the music is pretty cool too! You seemed to be havin fun in that lot.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Ahhh..your gettin' to my soft spot GV


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Working on it BB!:waving:


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice Vid!! But you didn't take Buffet along with you?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

For what it is worth GV you have won my heart!


----------



## willofalltrades (May 31, 2006)

Don't you worry bout a thang baby, cuz you know grandview has his V-plow baby!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL, good vid GV.


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy (Oct 18, 2006)

awwww no....not ****** tunes.....


----------



## Prof Touch L&L (Aug 21, 2007)

A little Fergie while plowing....nice!! She could ride shotgun with me anytime 

Nice vid by the way, Julie liked it too.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

anybody else sick of snow yet??


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I was sick of it when the temp. stopped going about 90 last year!


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Sweet Vid!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

You know it is heavy when it stays in the pile.


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

cet;542441 said:


> You know it is heavy when it stays in the pile.


there were some very distinct V's in the pile too.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

jimaug87;542462 said:


> there were some very distinct V's in the pile too.


The mark of the great Grandview...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Helping the Childrens out!


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Ya, uh, ......Thanks but no thanks, lets bring back the country (Sorry B&B) .

Nice video. How do you like being on the recieving end of the pics there GV?


----------

